# Wado ryu karate



## allofthekatas (Aug 10, 2012)

I recently took up wado ryu karate and haven't been able to really find anyone else who studies it. Any practitioners on here? I've been studying for about 6 months.


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 10, 2012)

allofthekatas said:


> I recently took up wado ryu karate and haven't been able to really find anyone else who studies it. Any practitioners on here? I've been studying for about 6 months.



I did it for about ten years before the club I was at closed down and I had to change styles.


----------



## allofthekatas (Aug 10, 2012)

I could have sworn they're sending it ninjas to kill the practitioners off! xD


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Aug 10, 2012)

I studied it very briefly in Lakewood, Colorado in the late 1980s.  I did not continue or earn any belts, and I basically forgot about it until 4 years ago when I started studying Isshin-Ryu in Michigan.  I recall it being a very good art; I wish I had continued training at the time, but I did not.  My fault entirely.


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 10, 2012)

allofthekatas said:


> I could have sworn they're sending it ninjas to kill the practitioners off! xD




Really? It's a fairly common style in the UK and Europe I've found. Are you sure the Ninjas aren't from Wado and just hiding from you?


----------



## kitkatninja (Aug 11, 2012)

Tez3 said:


> Really? It's a fairly common style in the UK and Europe I've found...



Agreed...  For example, there are 4 associations that teach Wado-Ryu karate within 15 mins of where I live.


----------



## allofthekatas (Aug 11, 2012)

I guess it's just where I live. Outside of my school I haven't found many others who practice it online and such.


----------



## kitkatninja (Aug 11, 2012)

allofthekatas said:


> I guess it's just where I live. Outside of my school I haven't found many others who practice it online and such.



I hope that you're enjoying it.  Would have signed up, however at the time (and still now), class schedules that are offered aren't compatible with my work and Uni studies.


----------



## Sojobo (Aug 12, 2012)

Hi allofthekatas,

I have trained Wado for 26 years and taught it for the last 14. 

It's a great martial art (naturally I'm bias) and one that you can take with you through life IMO.

Where do you train? When it boils down to it, the Wado family is quite small so I may know of your group.

Gary


----------



## seasoned (Aug 12, 2012)

What is Wado-Ryu Karate?

Wado-Ryu Karate is a Japanese martial art founded by Hironori Ohtsuka Sensei in 1934. Ohtsuka Sensei developed Wado-Ryu after studying the Samurai martial art of Jiu-jitsu, and Shotokan (another style of Karate). This combination, according to Ohstuka Sensei, is a softer, more natural means of self-protection.

The full name of the style is Wado-Ryu Karate-Do. The term Wado-Ryu means "way of peace" or "way of harmony", indicating Ohtsuka Sensei's original intention to use training in Wado-Ryu as a means of solving problems in a non-violent way. Karate-Do means "way of the empty hand", as Karate is, for the most part, studied without the use of weapons.

Sounds interesting, copied off line.


----------



## Sojobo (Aug 12, 2012)

seasoned said:


> What is Wado-Ryu Karate?
> 
> Wado-Ryu Karate is a Japanese martial art founded by Hironori Ohtsuka Sensei in 1934. Ohtsuka Sensei developed Wado-Ryu after studying the Samurai martial art of Jiu-jitsu, and Shotokan (another style of Karate). This combination, according to Ohstuka Sensei, is a softer, more natural means of self-protection.
> 
> ...



Hmmm. There really is a load of rubish about Wado on the net.

Most of it is regurgitated.

The best source of info is here:

www.wadoworld.com

Sojobo


----------



## seasoned (Aug 12, 2012)

seasoned said:


> What is Wado-Ryu Karate?
> 
> Wado-Ryu Karate is a Japanese martial art founded by Hironori Ohtsuka Sensei in 1934. Ohtsuka Sensei developed Wado-Ryu after studying the Samurai martial art of Jiu-jitsu, and Shotokan (another style of Karate). This combination, according to Ohstuka Sensei, is a softer, more natural means of self-protection.
> 
> ...





Sojobo said:


> Hmmm. There really is a load of rubish about Wado on the net.
> 
> Most of it is regurgitated.
> 
> ...



Thanks, always good to be set on tract. 
And, with Tez3 interjecting a "thanks for this useful post", it gets my attention even more.


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 12, 2012)

Ooooh, thank you kind sir! But then could you ever see me doing something 'gentle' and non violent rofl.


----------



## seasoned (Aug 12, 2012)

Tez3 said:


> Ooooh, thank you kind sir! But then could you ever see me doing something 'gentle' and non violent rofl.



My mom is 94 years young, and I comment on this only because mom's ARE always right, "cold hands warm heart, warm hands cold heart". 

Now, I take this to mean, if someone is a bit harsh on the outside, beware, because they are protecting a vulnerable, but good heart.

But, if in fact, someone is overly gushy and ever so accommodating, there could be lurking something somewhere deep down in their cold heart 
a vengeance waiting.

If the heart fits, wear it.................


----------



## Sojobo (Aug 12, 2012)

seasoned said:


> Thanks, always good to be set on tract.
> And, with Tez3 interjecting a "thanks for this useful post", it gets my attention even more.



No problem.


----------



## Sojobo (Aug 13, 2012)

seasoned said:


> Thanks, always good to be set on tract.
> And, with Tez3 interjecting a "thanks for this useful post", it gets my attention even more.



.... and if its more on the history side of things, Shongo Ohgami's website is a very good place to start:

http://www.wadokai.se/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=10&Itemid=10

Sojobo


----------



## Grenadier (Aug 13, 2012)

allofthekatas said:


> I recently took up wado ryu karate and haven't been able to really find anyone else who studies it. Any practitioners on here? I've been studying for about 6 months.



I studied a hybrid Wado system for 5 years.  What kind of questions do you have about Wado Ryu?  We do have a fair number of Wado practitioners here.


----------



## Sojobo (Aug 13, 2012)

Sojobo said:


> .... and if its more on the history side of things, Shingo Ohgami's website is a very good place to start:
> 
> http://www.wadokai.se/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=10&Itemid=10
> 
> Sojobo



That's weird - I can't see the Edit button - getting old  - its "Shingo Ohgami" - sorry.


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 13, 2012)

Sojobo said:


> That's weird - I can't see the Edit button - getting old - its "Shingo Ohgami" - sorry.



The edit goes away after a little time, not sure how long. Makes me wince when I realise a while afterwards my spelling mistakes are there for posterity!


----------



## Sojobo (Aug 13, 2012)

Grenadier said:


> I studied a hybrid Wado system for 5 years.  What kind of questions do you have about Wado Ryu?  We do have a fair number of Wado practitioners here.



Not wishing to seek contention here - but I struggle with the concept of "Wado-based" / "Wado Hybrid"!

You either do Wado or you don't imo.

Once you change something, it ceases to be what it was in the first place.

Not saying that's a bad thing of course - but ime (in the UK anyway) many use the "wado based" label because the "omote" (or surface level) of Wado is easily copied (monkey see monkey do), but actually connecting the dots in order to make it work is very, very hard.

Takes some mental weightlifting - as my sensei would say.

Sojobo.


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 13, 2012)

Sojobo said:


> Not wishing to seek contention here - but I struggle with the concept of "Wado-based" / "Wado Hybrid"!
> 
> You either do Wado or you don't imo.
> 
> ...



Wadoish?


----------



## Sojobo (Aug 13, 2012)

Ish...?

A very dodgy colour if you ask me

Sojobo


----------



## Black/Red Block (Aug 14, 2012)

Sojobo

You forgot "Freestyle Wado Ryu" too.

I agree with what said its etiher Wado or its not but that saying there are many organisations of Wado, mainly for "political" reasons or differences in opinion the biggest and oldest I think is the Wado Ryu and Wado Kai separation. I studied for 4 years but it wasn't my main style. I had to decide which one was where I focused and as I own my school but trained at the Wado it was an easy choice.

Wado takes a lifetime's study to encompass everything it has to offer, and Shodan in Wado is not the end its just scratching the surface.

Its not the best, but its in the same league. And in a different time I would probably study nothing but Wado

Some argue it is Jujitsu Not Karate, Sojobo will correct me, "Karate to Wado Ryu is like Salt to a meal" was stated by Ohtsuka Sensei


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 14, 2012)

Perhaps the OP will come back, give us some more information on why he posted and what he wanted to know?


----------



## Sojobo (Aug 14, 2012)

Black/Red Block said:


> Sojobo
> 
> Some argue it is Jujitsu Not Karate, Sojobo will correct me, "Karate to Wado Ryu is like Salt to a meal" was stated by Ohtsuka Sensei



I think you may be referring to a comment by Otsuka Jiro - which was something along the lines of "Okinawan Karate is to Wado as a pinch of salt is to a stew"?

Sojobo


----------

